
Show HN: News in your chrome's new tab that learns your preferences - tanmay-gp91
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rowe-news-new-tab/jlocmiogijmkgkjccnhofgkmgjdiplmj
======
tanmay-gp91
Get news right in your new tab. From over 70 sources all over the world,
choose your news! You don't have to remember and visit each and every news
source now. Simple glance the top news from your favourite sources with an
elegant and clean UI.

Features: * Automatically detects which news sources are your favorites and
adds them into a favorites collection * Share your news on social media with
just a click of a button * Offline support for the news sources that you have
visited at least once

